# Poulan Pro Chainsaw Defect



## mikeswoods

I own a Dolmar,Stlil and a Husky---all fine saws---the Dolmar is my favorite--most trouble free of the three.

I also have a pile of the Poulans--none work--all given to me,free--Mike---


----------



## Gough

On our tree farms, we run two stihls and one husky, both solid brands.

I'll second (or third, whatever) the idea of getting a pair of saw chaps. I've got a friend who is an ER doc and he says the most common saw injury that he sees is a leg gash, usually in the thigh. He also says that he's never seen this injury on a person wearing chaps, but that the injured party is typically brought to the ER by two friends/coworkers, both of who are wearing chaps.

Get a pair, wear 'em, and replace them if they end up doing their job.


----------



## DuMass

It may be old thread, but it’s news to me. I have an older 20" Poulan 3450 that I bought back in 2000 that I’ve used the crap out of, but can’t recall having any problems with the bar coming loose. Maybe it’s because doesn’t say “Pro” anywhere on it?
I practically grew up with a chainsaw in my hand. When I was a kid, my dad had a 16" Jonsered that was heavy as hell by today’s standards, but really tough. At one time, I used a Husqvarna practically every day at work felling trees. That was a pretty decent saw back then.


----------



## A. Spruce

CCCo. said:


> No doubt, Echo is a damn good company.
> 
> This is the model I have, it can use a 16", 18", or 20" bar and chain, your choice.


Mine is the CS3000. When I got mine when I had a friend trying to repair my McCullock 12" and the rugrats got into it and lost a bunch of key parts. My friend felt so bad about it that he *gave* me his new/nearly new Echo. Since then the bar length on the CS3000 has been downgraded from 14" - 16" to I believe 12", still, I've cut through nearly bar length diameter trees and while it's a grunt, it does it and keeps on going. I love my Echo ... echo ... echo ... echo ... :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

A. Spruce said:


> Since then the bar length on the CS3000 has been downgraded from 14" - 16" to I believe 12", still, I've cut through nearly bar length diameter trees and while it's a grunt, it does it and keeps on going.


Best of both worlds. :thumbsup:

I have a Stihl (too lazy to check the model #), comes with a 20" bar. Never used that bar; went straight to an 18". Runs like a raped ape.


----------



## griz

Another vote for Stihl. I used to have saws that covered bar lengths from 12"- 60".

Not sure how you can use the word poulan & pro in the same sentence.:laughing: They are usually blue light specials.


----------



## Jaf

You guys are wrong.

At the Professional lumber-jack shows, Poulons rule...

They are the only chainsaws you see during the chainsaw chucking event.

Poul'on that!


----------



## mikeswoods

I've got a pile of Poulans that people have chucked--I see why chucking Poulans is a popular sport.


----------



## shanekw1




----------



## CCCo.

I couldn't afford the gas for that, but they are pretty cool.

Anything you can cut, I can cut better. :laughing: ego :shifty:


----------



## rex

shidaiwa saws are my saw of choice....i own over 50 saws and i always grab the shinny's for my firewood....

and the stihls and huskys you buy at big box are all home owner saws.....

just like any thing else you gotta go to a real dealer for the good stuff.....


----------



## shanekw1

Shindaiwa is a decent saw too, used one along with a Husky for a few summers getting firewood to sell.

My current saw is a Dolmar 5100s. Came with an 18" bar and .325 chain. I am going to get a 20 inch bar and 3/8 chain very soon I think.


----------



## JT Wood

I was a professional arborist for 5 yrs. Have lots of hours on a chain saw.

My choice is stihl or husky.

The edge to stihl. (except the big scar on my arm the 020 gave me):blink:


----------



## basswood

In my forester, wildland firefighter, and arborist days I used lots of different brands of saw... they can all bite you. I cleared fireline in Yellowstone during the big fires of '88 with Pioneer, Poulan, Partner, Homelite, etc, whatever they had on hand (until our saws showed up). The worst were the Homelite. They would get so hot the gas would boil in the tank and spew out of the gas tank through the pressure relief... fighting a fire while spraying fuel.:whistling The 3 P's were good reliable, if heavy saws. 

We loved it when our crews got our Stihls and Huskies though! When you have to hike for miles before you start cutting and nice light, well-balanced saw sure is nice. We took turns with sawing, swamping, and pulaski and shovel duty. A photo of me working in Yellowstone ended up in USA today. At that time we were protecting the cabin that was the one that was the inspiration for the ranger cabin in the Yogi Bear cartoons. 

I always wear chaps, eye and ear protection--PERIOD. I have cut into my chaps a couple of times--hard enough to make a good bruise--but that kevlar is a godsend--not a scratch on my leg from the saw teeth.

Limbing is always tricky business, but people seem to let their guard down when they have done the dramatic work of felling. Limb with the saw on the other side of the log to make it more idiot proof.

This is a good all-around saw and has the best ratio of power to weight in the business. Good balance, real anti-vibe, and extra safety features too.

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS362CQ.html

Also, don't use a larger saw or bar than you need. A good little arborist trimming saw is all most people need. I have an old Stihl 010 that does most of the work around here (unless I have to drop a big tree or cut a bunch of firewood). That little Stihl and a good sharp chain can buck up a 10" diameter log into firewood--no problem.


----------



## Knighton

basswood said:


> In my forester, wildland firefighter, and arborist days I used lots of different brands of saw... they can all bite you. I cleared fireline in Yellowstone during the big fires of '88 with Pioneer, Poulan, Partner, Homelite, etc, whatever they had on hand (until our saws showed up). The worst were the Homelite. They would get so hot the gas would boil in the tank and spew out of the gas tank through the pressure relief... fighting a fire while spraying fuel.:whistling The 3 P's were good reliable, if heavy saws.
> 
> We loved it when our crews got our Stihls and Huskies though! When you have to hike for miles before you start cutting and nice light, well-balanced saw sure is nice. We took turns with sawing, swamping, and pulaski and shovel duty. A photo of me working in Yellowstone ended up in USA today. At that time we were protecting the cabin that was the one that was the inspiration for the ranger cabin in the Yogi Bear cartoons.
> 
> I always wear chaps, eye and ear protection--PERIOD. I have cut into my chaps a couple of times--hard enough to make a good bruise--but that kevlar is a godsend--not a scratch on my leg from the saw teeth.
> 
> Limbing is always tricky business, but people seem to let their guard down when they have done the dramatic work of felling. Limb with the saw on the other side of the log to make it more idiot proof.
> 
> This is a good all-around saw and has the best ratio of power to weight in the business. Good balance, real anti-vibe, and extra safety features too.
> 
> http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS362CQ.html
> 
> Also, don't use a larger saw or bar than you need. A good little arborist trimming saw is all most people need. I have an old Stihl 010 that does most of the work around here (unless I have to drop a big tree or cut a bunch of firewood). That little Stihl and a good sharp chain can buck up a 10" diameter log into firewood--no problem.


 
Is there anything you haven't done? Firefighter, turned teacher, turned accomplished and published carpenter... What's next? Champion goat roper?


----------



## ILikesEmGreen

mikeswoods said:


> I own a Dolmar,Stlil and a Husky---all fine saws---the Dolmar is my favorite--most trouble free of the three.
> 
> I also have a pile of the Poulans--none work--all given to me,free--Mike---


I know this thread is old as dirt, but wasn't sure if my email went through or not. Didn't show up in my sent folder. I was curious Mike, if you still happened to have that pile of old, non-working Poulans lying around? Interested in getting some of them out of your way by chance if you still have them? Figured it wouldn't hurt to make an account and ask. I ran across this thread on a google search. Thanks for your time!

Jon


----------

